
TicTacToe in SQL (Postgres) - emrk
https://bitbucket.org/snippets/mariusz-krynski/bedBGK/tic-tac-toesql
======
teej
Taking it to the next level -

Injecting a Chess Engine into Amazon Redshift

[http://www.michaelburge.us/2017/09/10/injecting-shellcode-
to...](http://www.michaelburge.us/2017/09/10/injecting-shellcode-to-speed-up-
amazon-redshift.html)

------
netcraft
Here is a version you can play with online:
[https://dbfiddle.uk/?rdbms=postgres_11&fiddle=71940aadda50f5...](https://dbfiddle.uk/?rdbms=postgres_11&fiddle=71940aadda50f55bfede87606cd1dc2c)

------
truth_seeker
Yep. Recursive CTE are most bad ass feature of SQL which makes it do stuff
that LISP and Haskell does but more declaratively

------
akerro
This Single SQL Query Solved My Sudoku In Seconds

[http://oraclemine.com/sql-query-solved-sudoku-
seconds/](http://oraclemine.com/sql-query-solved-sudoku-seconds/)

~~~
dominotw
original link: [https://technology.amis.nl/2009/10/13/oracle-
rdbms-11gr2-sol...](https://technology.amis.nl/2009/10/13/oracle-
rdbms-11gr2-solving-a-sudoku-using-recursive-subquery-factoring/)

Why are you linking it to a third party site.

~~~
sgarman
Not OP but my guess; OP remembered they read an article about this, googled
it, found the first result and linked it. Third party site is winning the SEO
game.

------
garyclarke27
Cool, I’m curious, does anyone know - which langauge would use fewest number
of characters, to create TicTacToe?

~~~
arghwhat
The special purpose language, TicTacToe-inator, where an input of zero length
compiles to TicTacToe.

~~~
hnarn
I love how cynical this comment is. You're absolutely right though, every
language solves a specific problem, so it's kind of arbitrary what language
does something in the shortest amount of letters.

~~~
wild_preference
Well, this is trivia about our craft that we enjoy talking about and
comparing. Consider that nobody is impressed by the TicTacToe DSL if it
appeared among C, JS, and other languages we use. Not very cynical. It’d be a
“heh” and move on.

If you want to be critical, it’s the stupid statements and interpretations
people make from the comparisons. Like the Perl guy coming out of the woodwork
to point out how we’re a bunch of idiots for not seeing the beauty of the Perl
oneliner. Or how it demostates that Go doesn’t need generics and how JS web
coders aren’t real developers.

